
UAE to build first city on Mars by 2117 - cancancan
http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/general/uae-to-build-first-city-on-mars-by-2117-1.1978549
======
mariuolo
Two things:

Will UAE have the money in 100 years when oil will presumably be depleted or
not as valuable?

Will UAE still exist with global warming and all?

